# Wanted R35 GTR (2011-2013)



## ACF350Z (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi

I hope this is the correct section for this post. 

I have owned a few 350z in the past and after selling my Cupra I am finally in the position to buy my first GTR. If anyone is interested in selling and fits my requirements below please let me know.

2011+ 
Full service history
Mileage sub 50k
Unmodified preferable

My max budget for the ideal car would be 45k. I am based in Scotland, however I would be requesting a pre purchase inspection and hopefully transportation so I am willing to look at anything in the UK.

Thanks for reading


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think you will be fine with that budget 

I sold my my14 with 30,000 on it for £44k before Christmas FSH etc & a lot of desirable mods (non power)









they are out there


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You have a good budget so take your time to get the right car👍


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a pearl white like above. 2011 DBA with full Nissan and litchfield history I've had for 5 years. Just mot'd and serviced by litchfields last August. Its been 100% reliable and a pleasure to own. The owner before me was on here too. The car has around 35k miles and has a Russ fellows cat back exhaust which sounds awesome and the car runs litchfields engine and gearbox software. 

I'm based in Staffordshire. If it's of interest drop me a message or post on here and I can send you some pics and give you more info

I have not placed an add yet I was waiting for lockdown to ease but it's all good to go if someone is interested

Chris


----------



## ACF350Z (Mar 7, 2021)

HUGHS1E said:


> I have a pearl white like above. 2011 DBA with full Nissan and litchfield history I've had for 5 years. Just mot'd and serviced by litchfields last August. Its been 100% reliable and a pleasure to own. The owner before me was on here too. The car has around 35k miles and has a Russ fellows cat back exhaust which sounds awesome and the car runs litchfields engine and gearbox software.
> 
> I'm based in Staffordshire. If it's of interest drop me a message or post on here and I can send you some pics and give you more info
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, 

Ironically I tried tracking you down on Instagram a few weeks ago and sent you a IM. 

I will get in touch.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

I haven't seen that, HUGHS1E is my Insta, previous owner was in the Aberdeen car club I think but will have to check.


----------

